# Classic Stand Your Ground’: Uber Driver Kills Man Who Threatened Him



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 30, 2018)

POLK CO., FL (WFLA/CNN) - The sheriff said the fatal shooting of a man by an Uber driver was a classic case of “stand your ground.” The incident was captured on the driver’s dash camera.

In the video, Jaason Boek approaches the Uber and says, "You know I got a pistol? You want me to (expletive) shoot you?"

The driver, Robert Westlake, had just finished the police academy and shot Boek. Westlake dialed 911 and tried to keep the man alive until help got there.

"You see how rapidly you have to make a decision if whether you live or die," said Polk County Sheriff Grady Judd. "Don't mess with an Uber driver. Don't mess with people. Respect other people and leave them alone.


"You may roll out of a car thinking you are a bad dude and threaten people with a gun with a cell phone in your hand and end up pushing up daisies."

Despite the threat, Boek did only have a phone in his hand, and police said they did not find a gun in his possession. Text messages showed he thought his girlfriend was in the car, and he had threatened to beat her and the driver.

The woman was not the passenger in Westlake's car.

The video shows Boek drive his F-250 truck in front of the Uber and slam on the brakes, forcing it to stop.


The girlfriend, who did not want to be identified, said the two had been fighting. She said she loved Boek, but he was having a "really hard time in his life."

"I don't blame the Uber driver," she said. "If anybody was in the situation, they would have done the same thing - protect themselves and their passenger."


----------



## nysister (Aug 30, 2018)

That's a shame, but even without "stand your ground" laws, he possibly could have done that without repercussion considering the situation.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 30, 2018)

He didn’t start the altercation, so it is good that he is not being charged.


----------



## Peppermynt (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm sorry but the officer at the end of the video: 

"Here's a message for the hotheads of the community. Don't do that stuff. Good people carry guns. And they will shoot you. A lot. Graveyard dead."


----------



## Goombay_Summer (Aug 30, 2018)

Graveyard dead...not to be confused with the other variations of dead.


----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (Aug 30, 2018)

Was this white on white crime? Or white on black??


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Aug 30, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Was this white on white crime? Or white on black??


Both whites


----------



## Shula (Aug 31, 2018)

I have to come to despise how easily disposable human life has become. Your life can be extinguished like a pesky mosquito and not so much as a care in the world. It's so sad and barbaric and dude had no business blocking folks cars and "verbally brandishing" a gun like a tough guy. Now he's dead and doesn't realize how we are reading about him and labeling him an idiot.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Sep 1, 2018)

Goombay_Summer said:


> Graveyard dead...not to be confused with the other variations of dead.


I cannot stop laughing.  I'm so bad today.  First woman going mad on greyhound driver and now this. Maybe it's because I am overjoyed by the much needed 3-day weekend.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 3, 2018)

Peppermynt said:


> I'm sorry but the officer at the end of the video:
> 
> "Here's a message for the hotheads of the community. Don't do that stuff. Good people carry guns. And they will shoot you. A lot. Graveyard dead."



I don't live in that county but everything that goes down in that county and the sheriff's speaks they always have some kind of message at the end.


----------

